# Armstrong Whitworth AW.56 Tailless Jet V Bomber Proposal of 1947



## jzichek (Jan 4, 2012)

Check out this article on the Armstrong Whitworth AW.56 tailless jet V bomber proposal of 1947 at RetroMechanix.com:







The article is based on an intelligence report provided to the U.S. Air Force Deputy Chief of Staff by the American Military Attache in London and features seven high resolution drawings of the aircraft and its various components.

-Jared


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2012)

Kinda looks like a forerunner of the Vulcan


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 8, 2012)

Intereting, Isnt that design this proto ?

http://www.movietone.com/assets/BMN0414/wmv/BMN_49579_3.wmv


----------



## jzichek (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the link, CharlesBronson! That's actually the AW.52, a flying wing technology demonstrator which preceded the AW.56.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 31, 2012)

jzichek said:


> Thanks for the link, CharlesBronson! That's actually the AW.52, a flying wing technology demonstrator which preceded the AW.56.



Oh, nice, they both look germanish and awesome


----------

